

ZenQuery: Enterprise Backend as a Service - BjoernKW
http://www.zenqry.com/

======
finnh
If it's "entirely hosted on premise" ... how is it "as a service"?

This sounds snarky, but it's not. From reading the site my understanding is
that your code is an appserver that I deploy on my hardware, sitting in front
of my DB & providing rest-based API access to it.

When I hear "Enterprise Backend as a Service", I understand that to mean
something more like FireBase.

~~~
BjoernKW
That's exactly the idea behind ZenQuery. It's FireBase / Parse but for your
own in-house database servers.

I understand that the phrases "as a service" and "on premise" might be
conflicting, though. I'll think about how to express this more clearly.

Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
finnh
Sure!

This is actually something I could use - I have a few different half-baked API
endpoints in front of my DB. Before I would provide my email addr, though, I
would need to know more:

1\. closed or open source?

2\. free or paid / how paid?

funny - I had literally this exact same idea in 2001 when I was considering
what the next company I started was going to do. Back then it was XML in both
directions, though. I'm pretty sure it would have failed back then, but the
world is a different place today - best of luck!

~~~
BjoernKW
Thanks a lot.

To answer your questions:

1\. The code will be open source in some way. Paying customers will definitely
get the source code.

2\. I haven't figured out an exact model yet. There'll likely be a free
version (with limited features / RDBMS options / concurrent connections)
alongside paid tiers with more additional features.

------
stirno
The domain name is bound to be confusing to potential customers.

The stored/versioned queries and views discussed - are these essentially just
views or stored procedures?

~~~
BjoernKW
Thanks for the feedback.

The domain name is intended as a play on the commonly used 'qry_' prefix but
you're right this could be confusing.

The versioned queries are currently implemented as views. ZenQuery will also
have a 'snapshot' feature soon that'll allow you to store query results as
materialized views.

------
spectralnischay
Is starting your company with 'Zen' the new startup fad?

